# 2016 WUSV Qualifier



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Live results are supposed to be posted on the GSDCA website. Assumed here
https://gsdca.org/sv-programs/combined-qualification-trial/1141-2016-wusv-qualification-trial
(Steve - that's for you! Now get a Facebook account please!!!!)

Facebook event page
https://www.facebook.com/events/500...82257/?notif_t=like&notif_id=1465584377376020

Helper Tryouts should be happening right now!

Lots of concern about the heat and safety for the teams!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its gonna collapse pretty soon. There's no sense in doing it now. Thanks.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Helper Tryouts should be happening right !



Yay Weston! Back half helper (saw someone post that on fb)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who's front half? Yay Weston! He did a nice job at nationals and the WDC.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

They said Mark Torrence GSDCA.

Weston - great trainer. Nicest guy. So lucky to work with him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mark Torrence was a helper at the 2013 WUSV?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

That I don't know. The post just said Weston back half, mark (GSDCA) front half


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He was. I just checked.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Now to hope all helpers and teams stay safe in this heat. Crazy that it's that hot this early.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Insane weekend with lots of blips and controversy. But here are the final results


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Like 4 people only did 1 phase. But the other 2 phases not DQ or Ins. What happened?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is not an official trial so when a dog/human team doesn't make it in one phase there is no reason to continue and they are allowed to pull. Also, a d/h team must receive more than 80 pts in each phase in order to make the world team.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Chico got a 90 is A then nothing?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdsar said:


> Chico got a 90 is A then nothing?


That was one of the blips and controversy. The whole thing is on Facebook in both the links above and on the IPO page.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The event page won't load so I can't see. I saw some of the controversy with a track, but that's it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is a real shame that the goal is not to put out the best possible team to represent our country - but to continue and escalate animosity and one upsmanship between GSDCA and USCA.....the photos of the team tell a real story.....

Unfortunately - that is the way this sport is - from puppy buyers to local clubs and all the way up....there is an unbelievable amount of pettiness, jealously and just plain snotty behavior in way too many people in the sport...I don't understand how loving GSDs and being involved in this sport generates so much hostility....from all reports this whole trial was full of "situations"


Lee


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> It is a real shame that the goal is not to put out the best possible team to represent our country - but to continue and escalate animosity and one upsmanship between GSDCA and USCA.....the photos of the team tell a real story.....
> 
> Unfortunately - that is the way this sport is - from puppy buyers to local clubs and all the way up....there is an unbelievable amount of pettiness, jealously and just plain snotty behavior in way too many people in the sport...I don't understand how loving GSDs and being involved in this sport generates so much hostility....from all reports this whole trial was full of "situations"
> 
> ...


Sadly I've seen this in other dog sports as well.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Even so, it looks like some good teams overcame it all.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, we are fielding a good team headed by last years WUSV winner Deb Zappia. She didn't have to do the qualifier since earned the right to go automatically. 

Lee, I think the pettiness comes from those who do not love the GSD. The dog is just a tool to accomplish their goals, like a glove in baseball.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Yes, we are fielding a good team headed by last years WUSV winner Deb Zappia. She didn't have to do the qualifier since earned the right to go automatically.
> 
> Lee, I think the pettiness comes from those who do not love the GSD. The dog is just a tool to accomplish their goals, like *a glove in baseball*.


or the bat :frown2:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

then there are a boatload of people that do not love the GSD in the sport - a Titantic sized boat load


----------

